# Denon 1910 stereo settings



## Merlarky (May 10, 2010)

Hi Guys

i have had this amp for 4 months now.
when im listening to stereo i like to adjust the bass and treble.
is there a way i can save this setting ?
as every time i turn off and switch on again, the bass and treble are back to zero again.

Panasonic Viera 42" Plasma
Denon 1910
Arcam CD92
Monitor Audio B4`s fronts ( Floor standers )
Monitor Audio Radius 90 rears ( on Monitor Audio Stands )
Monitor Audio Radius 180 Centre
PS3 ( for Blu-Ray )
coming soon BK XXLS400 ( Sub )


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I have not used the Denon, but a few questions. Are you setting up the treble and bass adjustments in a setup menu, or manually when you are outside of the menu system? Often times you can go under menu and do a setup for each listening mode which will store in the system.

Matteo


----------



## Merlarky (May 10, 2010)

Hi Matteo

im going into a menu to adjust the bass and treble, its the only way i can see of adjusting them.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Just a quick question have you ran Audyssey? I have read through the manual several times and I couldn't find anything on how to save it I hope another member who has more knowledge will jump in.

​


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I wonder if you did a reboot of the software if that might help. It could be a small glitch, which often times is fixed by a reboot. That being said, I am assuming Onkyo allows the settings to be saved, but I have not read the manual. I've never had a receiver that didn't save it though. 

Matteo


----------

